# Basement Sink Slow Drain, Possible Sump Pump Issue?



## louriec (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey All, so I am having issues with my basement sink. The sink backs up when I let the water run for about 10 seconds. The drain links to my sump pump via about 4 feet of plastic piping. So I thought naturally it was just a clog somewhere in the pipes. Tried Drano and no progress. I decided to take the pipes off and manually get any sludge build up that might have been in there. Only thing is, when I looked in the removed pipes, there was no blockage. Far as I can tell, the pipes are clean. The sump pump does work, I can hear it every so often during the day. When I turn the water on in the sink and then turn it off, I can hear a faint trickling sound, very similar to what you would hear if water was getting by some clog slowly. Anyone have any ideas what could be the problem? I see there's a place on the sump pump for the filter, I was thinking of opening it up to see if there's anything weird going on in there, because I'm basically out of ideas, as a newbie first time home owner. Thanks very much for any suggestions!
clourie is offline Report Post   	Reply With Quote


----------



## CharlieO (Mar 1, 2011)

There is no actual filter on the pump, but there is a screen over the inlet that may be clogged. if it is a pit with a pump, remove the lid, run the water in the sink and see how fast the water is entering the pit, if its slow then there is a clog some where in the piping. if it's fast then good chance the pump is blocked, usually if its the pump you will see water some where else before it backs into the sink.
Try snaking the pipes to the pit.
Charlie O


----------

